# 6 months old today (babies mentioned)



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

For anyone wondering how it would feel to have their children via DE.

Today our beautiful DE babies are 6 months old and they are just perfect.

Someone wrote something like the soul of your baby is yours however it came to you... and I really do feel blessed that we have THESE babies, and no hankering over the ones I miscarried. I think often of the donor as she is my friend (what a friend, eh?) but not in the sense that I feel these babies aren't mine. I don't really look for anything in their genetics that reminds me of her, if anything, I see my older DS in them (and a little bit of her gorgeous DS and DD)

We had their naming ceremony last weekend, it was very special. All our family and friends know of the babies origin and the celebrant mentioned it in her words. Hobbesy sang for us and it was very beautiful and moving. There wasn't a dry eye in the room!






*I Hope You Dance

I hope you never lose your sense of wonder 
You get your fill to eat but always keep the hunger

May you never take one single breath for granted 
God forbid love never leaves you empty handed

I hope you still feel small 
when you stand beside the ocean

Whenever one door closes 
I hope one more opens

Promise me that you'll give faith a fighting chance 
And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance

I hope you dance.

I hope you never fear 
those mountains in the distance 
Never settle for the path of least resistance

Living might mean taking chances 
but they're worth taking

Loving might be a mistake 
but it's worth making

Don't let some hell bent heart leave you bitter 
When you come close to selling out reconsider

And give the heavens above 
more than just a passing glance 
When you get the choice to sit it out or dance

DANCE...

I hope you dance... I hope you dance... 
*


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

There's a photo of them on my blog.

x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Drowned girl - they are so beautiful...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

what a lovely song and photo of the gorgeous babies
L x


----------

